# Links to the other sites missing



## classic33 (3 Nov 2015)

The links that were at the top of the page four hours ago have now vanished. Swapping between sites involves either typing in the site address or using history. Page as displayed at present






Is this a temporary thing or more permanent?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

I'm glad it's not just me, thought i was losing the plot.

Shut it @potsy


----------



## winjim (3 Nov 2015)

Have you tried the bottom of the page?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

It seems to be missing... I have also paged @Shaun regarding it. I find it quite useful


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

I've only got 3 at the bottom (none at the top):


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

As pointed out above, they have been spotted!
But I will add, they are not on classics original screenshot!


----------



## Shadow (3 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I find it quite useful


Me too! Strange how these little things are used quite regularly by many. 
In my opinion, they are more useful at the top than bottom.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

Thank goodness, found them now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

Shadow said:


> Me too! Strange how these little things are used quite regularly by many.
> In my opinion, *they are more useful at the top than bottom*.


agreed, but tis not our decision...


----------



## Shadow (3 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> agreed, but tis not our decision...


Indeedy...but if King Shaun knows our preferences, He might listen to us!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

Shadow said:


> Indeedy...but if King Shaun knows our preferences, He might listen to us!


I think Shaun might be working behind the scenes and that they are coming back. We now have questions marks there...


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2015)

Four question marks across the top now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2015)

This is more exciting than Midsommer Murders.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

Yep - we now have a C, an M and a J and another ?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep - we now have a C, an M and a J and another ?



Can I have a vowel next please?

GC


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Can I have a vowel next please?
> 
> GC


Y?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Y?



A?

GC


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Nov 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> A?
> 
> GC


now where would be the challenge in that?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> now where would be the challenge in that?



Sorry, I was in the old Two Ronnies sketch mode.. F U N E M ? etc



GC


----------



## winjim (3 Nov 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sorry, I was in the old Two Ronnies sketch mode.. F U N E M ? etc
> 
> 
> 
> GC



Twice in two days for that clip. Whodathunk?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2015)

Last letter in place. Wonder what it means.


----------



## winjim (3 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Last letter in place. Wonder what it means.


It's some sort of illuminati code. I think it's best not to ask too many questions


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2015)

Christmas May Just Come.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Nov 2015)

Now it's Cl|M|J|C 

Is it a message that's slowly appearing?

GC


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2015)

Cl | M | Jy | C now


----------

